# Coffee and Green Tea



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is what I keep on forgetting to buy for storing, coffee beans especially and lose tea separated into small snack sized ziplocks, it's an amazing bartering item. 

I have a bag of organic Pacific Rim (my fav) coffee bean bag from Whole Foods, I don't know how I would live without my morning coffee.. I really need to stock up.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I would go Slippy Lodge (think pikes everywhere) should my coffee supply run out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I can see myself drinking coffee with a shot of Fireball whiskey to keep myself cheerful and pleasant haha Coffee really is the most useful drug


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mrs Camel has been prepping coffee for years. I doubt she would ever consider bartering it. She would trade me first.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> This is what I keep on forgetting to buy for storing, coffee beans especially and lose tea separated into small snack sized ziplocks, it's an amazing bartering item.
> 
> I have a bag of organic Pacific Rim (my fav) coffee bean bag from Whole Foods, I don't know how I would live without my morning coffee.. I really need to stock up.


Yep. I was talking about the coffee the other day. Whether it be whole beans or ground, I think it will have many years of shelf life in the sealed containers they come in.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I can see myself drinking coffee with a shot of Fireball whiskey to keep myself cheerful and pleasant haha Coffee really is the most useful drug


I'm partial to coffee and Bailey's Irish Cream. Maybe because I used to work as a server at a resort in the Canadian Rockies, and I started most of my afternoon shifts with a cup of spiked coffee. One of my managers commented once that my coffee smelled good. I commented back that they had no idea.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I tried giving up coffee (I have just 1 cup per day) and after 2 days I had the craziest headache, it lasted 2 weeks, then I decided to drink coffee again 

There is nothing more luxurious than a spiked coffee


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I say that in the event of a long term SHTF Catastrophe, just storm the nearest local Starbucks.
That way you don't need to spend $ storing up coffee. Just confiscate it from Starbucks.
Lucky for me there is one just down the street.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

blue mountain coffee is great too.. can use coffee for cooking in rubs for meat and for desserts.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> I say that in the event of a long term SHTF Catastrophe, just storm the nearest local Starbucks.
> That way you don't need to spend $ storing up coffee. Just confiscate it from Starbucks.
> Lucky for me there is one just down the street.


We don't want to go down that road again. People around here become very religious and homicidal when you suggest such things.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> We don't want to go down that road again. People around here become very religious and homicidal when you suggest such things.


Well I suppose you could just hit the drive thru and buy it legally... but what fun is that?


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

I buy my coffee by the 25lb bag. Green beans. They store indefinately. When I am ready, I roast them in a cast Iron skillet on the stove/fire until they are the right dark color. Then I let them sit overnight, and grind them in a grinder the next day. Fresher than anything you will get at the local Coffee shop. Cost is about $5/lb including shipping.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I just took delivery of 1430lbs of coffee 5 minutes ago.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

PossumPie said:


> Fresher than anything you will get at the local Coffee shop.


Not necessarily. We only brew fresh roasted coffee at my shop.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We own the herb/tea shop....you'd think down here I'da grabbed 100lbs of beans but we haven't yet you're right.
Coffee is the only thing I can think of i'd go zombie for.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Granted Blackdog...If your shop roasts green beans fresh every day you have some quality high octane. BUT Star***k's does NOT roast theirs it comes to them pre-roasted so it is not as fresh as yours (or mine!)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The coffe I like doesn't come in 100lb bags, I tried different kinds but so many of them are just undrinkable.. Back home, we are spoiled by really great organic Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Where are yall getting the green coffee beans from? I gotta try this.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

PossumPie said:


> Granted Blackdog...If your shop roasts green beans fresh every day you have some quality high octane. BUT Star***k's does NOT roast theirs it comes to them pre-roasted so it is not as fresh as yours (or mine!)


That's a fact! 
I'm roasting right now. So far today I've roasted a bunch of our signature blend, then some Ethiopian Harrar, now Sumatra Mandheling and then moving on to Costa Rica, Guatemala, Mexican and Indian.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> The coffe I like doesn't come in 100lb bags, I tried different kinds but so many of them are just undrinkable.. Back home, we are spoiled by really great organic Ethiopian coffee.


Yeah lucky...we get whatever Juan Valdez cousin happy has on the truck (you can buy in juarez too if super brave, not Indian and have bodygaurds) but you are right about truck buying being a crap shoot - but there is still good stuff for mere mortals as long as you buy them (here) just as fresh as possible because the *gaff* is to try and dump off old dusty faded musty and be "hard to refuse". 
But oooh.....dark black coffee old style and rough sounds really good. Got to remember cane sugar too!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Where are yall getting the green coffee beans from? I gotta try this.


There are quite a few places that specialize in retail green coffee. One of the best, in my opinion, is Sweet Maria's. There's also Coffee Bean Corral, Dean's Beans and others. 
There are two buying clubs/coops that I used to belong to that group together and order directly from the importers.These are for the more serious home roaster. PM me if you are interested and I will send you their link.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Where are yall getting the green coffee beans from? I gotta try this.


We buy ours from:

Unroasted Coffee - Green Coffees by Coffee Bean Direct

Storing roasted coffee is okay, but the flavor really starts to go downhill about 5 days after roasting. The Starbucks crap that you paying $3.50 a cup for is likely at least that old. I would not store already roasted coffee for anything but barter. Green beans is the only way to go for our needs. They require no special storage. In point of fact, they seem to do best if you just leave them in the original burlap sack they come in. Roasting them is insanely easy and requires no special equipment if you are just doing small batches.

(Although it is worth asking Black Dog to post a picture of his roasting setup. It is damn cool!)

This is one of those preps that will greatly improve your life now as well as after SHTF. Fresh roasted coffee is way better than anything you buy in a grocery store and it is about a third the price.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Inor said:


> (Although it is worth asking Black Dog to post a picture of his roasting setup. It is damn cool!)


Awww, shucks, Inor......well since you asked!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah that beats my cast iron skillet, but for a couple handfuls it serves.
The smell of those round&round roasters is so good you could about chew a bean.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Kona Coffee has all you guys beat~!
I used to attend every cupping competition. All day tasting coffee. The pro judges knew me by sight.
They fly in every year for the competition. Even have a parade & a Miss Kona Coffee! ::clapping::

Kona Coffee Festival


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Kona Coffee has all you guys beat~!
> I used to attend every cupping competition. All day tasting coffee. The pro judges knew me by sight.
> They fly in every year for the competition. Even have a parade & a Miss Kona Coffee! ::clapping::
> 
> Kona Coffee Festival


Do you have any contacts for green Kona beans? I can buy it from an importer but that's kind of silly since it doesn't have to be imported. Just another middleman markup.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I tried giving up coffee (I have just 1 cup per day) and after 2 days I had the craziest headache, it lasted 2 weeks, then I decided to drink coffee again
> 
> There is nothing more luxurious than a spiked coffee


So then, stocking up on booze (bourbon) is just as important as the coffee. In a standard crisis, you can't have one without the other. I agree with that attitude. By the way, several years ago I ordered a case of canned green coffee beans. I've left them untouched for the end of the world----- they have to be pan roasted outside before using.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> So then, stocking up on booze (bourbon) is just as important as the coffee. In a standard crisis, you can't have one without the other. I agree with that attitude. By the way, several years ago I ordered a case of canned green coffee beans. I've left them untouched for the end of the world----- they have to be pan roasted outside before using.


I'm a Kozak, we stock up on booze first  I need to try green coffee beans


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've never found a problem with stored roasted beans. I had some in a tin I used for buckskinning. Ten years later founf the tin in my gear & ground the beans & made cowboy coffee. It was great.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

You can also get a smaller quantity of green beans on EBAY, if you find a wholesaler you like, and a variety you like, you can buy in bigger quantities. If you try it, do it on a warm day with the windows open and the fans on high, it smokes up the kitchen!!! Mexican or Kenyan is good for a start. If you have an old air pop corn popper that works too. A scoop in there, turn it on, watch for the roast color you like. Almost no bitterness in fresh roast, no matter how dark.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Kona Coffee has all you guys beat~!
> I used to attend every cupping competition. All day tasting coffee. The pro judges knew me by sight.
> They fly in every year for the competition. Even have a parade & a Miss Kona Coffee! ::clapping::
> 
> Kona Coffee Festival


j
Agreed. I spent a week on the Kona coast and I love Kona coffee. I have a private coffee estate ship me some when I need it. Bwana Bob.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know what you mean......Lol


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I want to thank ya'll immensely for this info. When and if I run out of whisky I can make my own--but coffee , man I don't know what I will do when we run out. I will have one of those 25lb. bags on the way to my house tomorrow and when I make sure I know what I am doing I will find a space to store mass quantities. Pardon me, I have to go grind some beans-the pot is calling(roasted by others).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I drink so much coffee A Bunn coffee maker is a must in our house. We have a good supply of coffee for natural disasters limited term disruption of life style.
Full blow SHTF just going to have to learn to live with out Coffee.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

PossumPie said:


> I buy my coffee by the 25lb bag. Green beans. They store indefinately. When I am ready, I roast them in a cast Iron skillet on the stove/fire until they are the right dark color. Then I let them sit overnight, and grind them in a grinder the next day. Fresher than anything you will get at the local Coffee shop. Cost is about $5/lb including shipping.


Not necessarily... I've got nearby coffee houses that mix and roast blends in-house. Come shtf, I will make it my business to occupy at least one such place. Just to help protect a fellow citizen's property from looters, you understand...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I just got some for my preps last night. A few months worth. It worries me that i didnt get enough.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a Folgers family here,I only drink 2-3 cups per day.the missus is good for maybe 3-4.we have some in our preps that we used recently,it was 2 years old ,still foil sealed,tasted fine.yesterday we went to a local place here called Shopko,they dont have a lot of decent stuff,mostly electronics,clothes and pharmacy but,their ad was 2lb cans of Folgers (270 cup) for $6.18 ea!.we bought a case.good price since wallymarts price now is $9.89.per.we shoulda bought more for barter.money is tight now.but, we gots coffee!,lotsa coffee,saved some dollars and bought more cans of food and other stuff with the savings.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Most coffee and tea plants are sprayed with a lot of different pesticides, can you imagine the kind of garbage regularly going into your body when you drink 2-4 cups of coffee per day?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Most coffee and tea plants are sprayed with a lot of different pesticides, can you imagine the kind of garbage regularly going into your body when you drink 2-4 cups of coffee per day?


Thanks, now I have to think about that while I finish my third cup.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Seriously,with all the poisons in the world these days and the poison I have to take to keep my kidney going,it really makes no difference to me at this time in my life.


----------

